# How to design for belt printing



## hermit1 (Jun 27, 2007)

If I want to use a belt printer to do all over design- do i submit the design exactly how i want it on the t shirt- and how do I grade down to different sizes. I am new to this aspect and need some guidance. Also - are there any belt printers in nyc. Thanks- Maggie


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

search the forums for all over printing. there is a list of companies here in the states that offer all over printing. Contact them for specifics as its your best bet. Go straight to the source for their specific requirements


----------



## hermit1 (Jun 27, 2007)

hey -thANKS so much- i dint think of that duh-lol
is that your website for graphic design.

maggie


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

i


> s that your website for graphic design


No thats a tutorial site for Corel and Graphics related info. I just have a section of tutorials being hosted by Foster.


----------



## prince123 (Apr 8, 2010)

You wiil get sufficent information from followinng site.

Designs


----------



## SHIROINEKO (Mar 31, 2010)

I was wondering about it too.

Thanks.


----------

